# 55 Gallon Angel Tank



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Those are some beautiful fish!


----------



## travis424 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you  I have had them for a long time. They were babies when I bought them 9 years ago. The only issue I have with them is that they sometimes get a little aggressive with each other and nip each others fins a lil bit. Usually I only see this happening during feeding. The rest of the time they are pretty peaceful. As nice as the Angels are though I love that loach. He's the most social and active fish I have ever owned. He's the first one out during feeding and just loves attention. After I feed the loach he also does this thing where he just swims back and forth in the tank for the next 30 minutes. Really fun to watch  The loach is actually the oldest fish in the tank. I used to keep goldfish in there when I first started keeping fish and bought 3 of them because they compatible tank mates for goldfish. Probably had him for 12 years.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Something is nipping at the fins on all of the Angelfish as seen in photo's or possibly water quality is deteriorating, and bacterial infection which often attacks tiny blood vessel's at the fin's first, is beginning to present itself. 
The fishes also appear stunted to me if they are indeed ten year's old. (have raised a few).Stunted fish can do well,just won't reach growth potential. 
Just sayin. not tryin to be mean although it may sound like it.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

One plant suggestion (you'll have to get lots) is elodea. They love eating the leaves.
There is a genotype with frilly fins. In my experience, if the fins get burned by ammonia there is also a measure of whitening around the burns.

It is lots of work growing big angels... most of the growth should be in by 9 weeks. AKA lots of food, big tanks, daily water changes with the heating bill associated.
I think apart from the light one, those are about average what you would see in most tanks, maybe a little smaller. The white one is quite elongated, which is normally a good sign that something went wrong in genetics or environment.


----------



## travis424 (Oct 7, 2016)

roadmaster said:


> Something is nipping at the fins on all of the Angelfish as seen in photo's or possibly water quality is deteriorating, and bacterial infection which often attacks tiny blood vessel's at the fin's first, is beginning to present itself.
> The fishes also appear stunted to me if they are indeed ten year's old. (have raised a few).Stunted fish can do well,just won't reach growth potential.
> Just sayin. not tryin to be mean although it may sound like it.


Yeah posted above that I have caught them nipping at each others fins mostly during feeding. I have seen them doing it at other times too. If I introduce new fish will this aggressive behavior stop? Since I lost one a couple years ago I haven't seen any signs of bacterial infection. I do weekly 30% water changes in the tank to keep the nitrates down. They really like to creep up fast in that tank. My biggest issue in that tank is algae. Its a constant battle. Every week I'm scraping thick green algae off the underside of the glass lids and the glass walls are a daily battle. I run the lights at 9hrs/ day and don't really want to go less then that. I'm hoping that if I get some plants in there that will help. No offense taken also  That tank has kind of just always been "there" I know it needs some help. As far as the stunting it could be the two years that I was living in PA and my father was taking care of the tank. My guess would be that he wasn't really that good with the water changes.


----------



## doug105! (Aug 2, 2016)

I love dojo loaches as well, very animated little creatures and fun to watch.

If you really want him to have some fun, put a bowl of children's play sand, the really fine stuff, in your tank. They love to dive right in, and then remain buried except for the head. They can lay lIke that for what seems like hours.

DougN


----------



## travis424 (Oct 7, 2016)

doug105! said:


> I love dojo loaches as well, very animated little creatures and fun to watch.
> 
> If you really want him to have some fun, put a bowl of children's play sand, the really fine stuff, in your tank. They love to dive right in, and then remain buried except for the head. They can lay lIke that for what seems like hours.
> 
> DougN


I know he's so much fun. He needs a couple friends though. The plan is to purchase a couple more after the holidays. He used to be in a 75 gallon I used to own with sand in it and he loved it. The loaches and the fire eels that lived in there loved burrowing into the sand.


----------

